

Mozilla To Sell Ads In Firefox Web Browser - ned
http://adage.com/article/iab-annual-meeting/mozilla-sell-ads-firefox/291641/

======
throwaway420
Is Mozilla really that hard up for cash where this is necessary?

Even though I'm not the biggest fan of Firefox, Mozilla has been one bright
spot on the internet that has been continuously standing up for internet
freedom as well as engaging in some interesting technical research projects
that few companies engage in.

By adding ads, I'd worry about their emphasis being drawn elsewhere.

------
sharemywin
wonder if microsoft can do that in Internet explorer?

